# Baldwin park, CA/ A4671857/Holly, 6yrs



## FurryChaos (Jun 26, 2013)

My name is Holly, friendly 6yr old female GSD. Into shelter 1/27/14, available 2/1. 
I will post pic in a moment, I am on iPad and iPhone trying to do this. She is on several Facebook pages and is tugging at my heart strings. She has Serena eyes.


----------



## FurryChaos (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok. I have the pics on my phone. But how do I post?


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

This pretty girl was adopted!


----------

